# Safe Turning Glued Timber.



## Cliff (Sep 6, 2013)

G'day,

Imagine a piece of wood 6 inches wide and any thickness from 1/4 inch to 3 inches and about 6 inches long. Glue them all on top of each other to create a block of wood 6 inches x 6 inches and up to perhaps 12 inches in length.

In theory this would give me a nice sized piece of stock for Bowl Turning. My reasoning is, I have a supply of " Bits and Pieces" of wood in different sizes and colours and grains. I never want to waste even a scrap of wood and this seemed a good creative way to combine the woods in such a way that it is able to be Turned and is Pretty and Pleasing to the eye.

Am I on the right track? I am sure that my fellow Lumber Jocks will have some very sound advice for me.

Thank you very much. Kind Regards,

Cliff.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

I do not do much segment turning because mating surface must perfect. For segment bowls not sure want six x six square block although can certainly do that.

If want to turn lamps or other spindle projects gluing up a bunch of scrap wood makes more sense to me.

Only thing to remember is allow the glue to fully dry before turning.

http://jlrodgers.com/pdf/part-1-cut-accurate-segments.pdf

Give it a go and show us some pictures!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Cliff. That will work to use up scraps. A couple thing- try to arrange them in some kind of a pattern and make sure each piece is dead flat to avoid gaps in the turned piece…..........Jim


----------



## Cliff (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi Bill,
Thanks for your advice. Yes I can see the importance of making sure glue is fully set/dry. It could be a disaster if the piece came apart. PERHAPS TITE BOND 3 would be good?

Regards,

Cliff.

Hi Jim,
Yes the pattern Idea sounds good and dead flat surface for sure. How about if I set the table saw blade at 45.D and cut the corners off to make it a bit easier to round off with the roughing gouge?
Also it would seem that if I used a Bowl Gouge to hollow out the bowl I would be cutting across grain. Would that be ok?

Thanks Jim,

Cliff.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Cliff-Yes … knock the corners off whenever you can. And using a bowl gouge would be my choice regardless of the grain.


----------



## Cliff (Sep 6, 2013)

Gerry. Thank you! I am starting to feel more confident about the grain already. Much appreciated!!!

Regards,

Cliff.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/WXLA6W.html?prodpage=1WX

http://www.huntcountywoodturners.org/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=HBSb8HfQJx4%3D&tabid=322

Maybe you can get some ideas from them. That is something I've been wanting to do.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Any carpenter's PVA glue works turners here including myself like Titebond II. Other than clamps, do not have the right tools to do much segment turning myself.

This Mulberry box & lid with Cherry finial glued up with polyurethane glue several years ago. Besides wanting better cap filling and did not want that polyurethane glue to harden in the bottle. Now know poly was not the best choice for segmented turnings.

Only secret to gluing up several species of wood at one time is color bleeding from darker woods into lighter color wood. A light coat of shellac prevents that.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I've read complaints about TB3 among segment turners of the glue turning dark and shrinkage. I've encountered that problem myself although I didn't know the cause until reading the complaints. TB2 is recommended instead.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> I ve read complaints about TB3 among segment turners of the glue turning dark and shrinkage.


Right you are. I actually prefer the original TiteBond (red label), but if I need additional open time I will go to TBII (blue label).


----------



## Cliff (Sep 6, 2013)

Thank you Hairy. Those are great sites. 
Regards,
Cliff.

Thanks Bill. Good tip about colour bleeding.

Regards,
Cliff.

Thanks Rick M. I will take note of the glue types.

Regards,

Cliff.

Gerry, thanks again. More good advice.

Regards,

Cliff.


----------



## rhford (Aug 28, 2013)

I've had very good luck with Titebond II and have not had any problems with darkening. Remember to clamp the pieces snugly, but not so tight that the glue squeezes out and weakens the bond.

Ron


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

G'day Cliff, seems to be enough info there without me adding more. I'll just wait and see the project you post.


----------



## Cliff (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks Ron.It would seem that I will use Titebond II.

Regards,

Cliff

G'day Bob,

Good to hear from you Buddy. Yes it will be interesting to see where I go with this. I haven't had a go at Bowls yet and the thought is a bit scary letting me loose on this kind of project. I 'll let you know if I have a successful attempt at this project. Talk to you soon Mate.

Regards,

Cliff.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Why do not like segment turning part 1prep for turning. Part 2 looks better, but no part 3 yet.






So much easier to throw part of a tree on a lathe and attack it!

Cliff when looked at your tool kit did not see a bowl gouge, might think about a spindle project or buy a bowl gouge.


----------



## Cliff (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi Bill, Thank you for the YOUTUBE LINK Re, Segment construction and Turning. Very interesting and good ideas and tips. Bill,l I have a Bowl Gouge. Might be the way the Photo was taken of my chisels and the profile is not fully visible. But your suggestions are appreciated. Thank you.

Regards,

Cliff.


----------



## gwilki (May 14, 2014)

Cliff: I have made bowls from glue ups like you are talking about, and I've made bowls and vases from segments. I don't see them as alike at all. Maybe that's just my way of thinking. If you glue up shorts of milled lumber into a block and turn a bowl from it, that is not the same process as cutting segments from strips of shorts of milled lumber, gluing them into rings and gluing the rings together to form a rough bowl.

I hope a reference does not offend the rules of this site, but if you to woodturnersresource.com, you will see examples and advice on both forms of blank/bowl making. Even further, you can take the block and do "bowl from a board" process. That process is different again from either simply turning a bowl from a block of wood and segmented bowl making.

I don't know how to attach pics to this post, so I've sent you a private message.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Grant you may be technically correct, yes line between two methods are blurred but who cares. Just maybe what Cliff is trying to do falls in to that category of Polychromatic assembly for woodturners.

Technically this is not a segmented bowls, might be another example of that old polychromatic assembly for woodturners.
http://www.fwcwt.org/images/bowl_from_board/Bowl_from_board_tutorial.htm

"Polychromatic Assembly for Woodturning, "by Emmett E. Brown, Cyril Brown

This book orginally published in 1973 and as far as I can tell, it was the first book dedicated to segmented turning. Many of the cutting and assembly techniques may now be out of date but the book does get across the key points of segmented turning and shows many techniques to make segmented turning. Many that are not being done today but still have the potential to interest today's segmented turners. The book is very stimulating and merits purchase if you can find a copy!!

There are later editions with same title & authors.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Good to see you expanding your horizon Cliff. Good information given above. As Jim J. said, arrangement of the woods can make the project from nice to excellent. Something I still work on all the time. Enjoy making your stacked or segmented turning and share it with us.


----------



## Cliff (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi Grant,
My efforts will be very basic. I don't think they will be anything like Segmented Turning with all the intricate and precise cutting and gluing, I am just fascinated by the very nature of timber and how it can be recreated into blocks of wood again by putting together "Bits and Pieces" Who knows? I may progress to Segmented Turning in the future. In the meantime it is just the pleasure and fun of learning and now attempting to Turn a Bowl. I have a nice pile of rough old plywood that I bought Cheap from a Timber Yard so I think this could be a good start as the surface of the ply wood is nice and flat…..Perfect for Glue Ups….anyway let's see what develops!!!!
Thank you very much for your very helpful advice and information.

Kind regards,
Cliff.

G'day Bill,

I seem to have started a Topic that other Folk also find interesting….I am pleased about that!!!!

That Bowl/Board from Board Tutorial is really good. Thank you Bill, it is chock full of good and interesting information…...that Book sounds great about Polychromatic Assembly for Wood Turning. Tonight I will get on the net and see if I can purchase a copy.

This Wood Working Hobby is becoming more addictive each day…..I wish I could live for another 100 years to learn more and more.

Thank you for your help,

Kind regards,

Cliff


----------



## Cliff (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi there Dave, I hope you are well and enjoying your Wood Work. Yes I thought it was time I got out of my Comfort Zone and attempted to become a "Real Lumber Jock" ........I agree with you about the good information given and the importance of the arranging of the woods….I think for awhile it will be all hit and miss as I put my imagination to work and see what might be possible… at the moment it is all spinning in my head. So let's hope that soon there will be a Bowl spinning on my Lathe. Ha, Ha.

Kind regards,

Cliff.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Cliff would not run out to buy, "Polychromatic Assembly for Woodturning, "by Emmett E. Brown, Cyril Brown." If look up polychromatic will find means nothing more than two or more colors, waves of radiation & sound.

People have been gluing up boards or pieces of wood to turn on a lathe forever before the Brown's book and reprints. Magazine articles dating way back contained projects and instructions on gluing up wood to make various items for turning on a lathe.

Online videos & web sites have more valuable information on wood selection, grain orientation, preparation, turning, and finishing for free.

Your simple project involves gluing up different size scraps of wood to make a bowl. How do we define taking segments (pieces, scraps) of wood to make a blank to turn on a wood lathe? It is segment turning but not segmented turning. Now polychromatic assemble makes that simple project so much more dramatic especially if not all segments the same color.


----------



## Cliff (Sep 6, 2013)

Bill, Too Late!! I jumped on the Computer and bought a copy this evening. But that's okay. I am sure there will be something in the book that I can use.
I see what you are saying regarding my simple project involving gluing up bits of wood and I guess the most important thing is the safety factor, the finished job will be whatever the ability level of the creator of the project is capable of. I won't rush, plenty of time to think my way through.

Again, many thanks for your advice.

Regards,

Cliff.


----------



## gwilki (May 14, 2014)

Bill: Tks for the reference to the book. I've done that sort of thing, but didn't know that I was doing polychromatic. 

Cliff: Plywood and make for some interesting looking pieces. Be aware that the glue between the plies beats the heck out of the edge on your gouge. Keep the grinder runnin' and you'll be fine.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> I have a nice pile of rough old plywood that I bought Cheap from a Timber Yard so I think this could be a good start as the surface of the ply wood is nice and flat …


Cliff-Be careful … the cheaper plywoods can de-laminate, resulting in some unpredictable results (don't ask me how I know this!). The best plywood for turning is Baltic Birch.


----------



## Cliff (Sep 6, 2013)

Grant-I will keep the Grinder running as you suggest!!!! I can't bear the thought of my lovely Robert Sorby Chisels getting hurt, I treat them like a Baby.
But quite seriously, yes that glue between the plys would play merry hell on the chisel edges.

Gerry-I will heed your advice and I will not ask how you know this!!! But I have a full face mask which is a Damn Pest at times…....but Boy oh Boy am I glad I have it and use it all the time (don't ask me how I know this) 
The Ply looks okay but perhaps a close inspection of each piece as I glue up would be prudent!!!

Regards,

Cliff.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

There is a large assortment of segmented turnings here at lumberjocks.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/tag/segmented/by/date/page/1

I have a few segment pieces in mind, maybe someday they will get done. I have 2 ways of doing things: Rush in and get it done, and much less common for me, try to have a good plan. To me, this kind of work deserves a good plan.My last 2 projects had at least twice the time in planning than in doing.For me, planning is harder than doing.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I took a class in segmented turning from someone I consider a master, unfortunately he has no internet presence and no fame to his name, but he should. He just simply goes to his shop everyday and makes stunning works of art.


----------



## Cliff (Sep 6, 2013)

Hairy, Thank you for The Large Assortment of Segmented on that Link. Very much appreciated…..yes the temptation to Rush in and get it done is a powerful impulse!!! At the moment it is all theory for me and am still in the thinking stage, but my attempt will be very, very simple and basic. But that is a start.
Thank you for your interest Hairy, it is very encouraging!!

Regards,

Cliff.

Hi Rick, There certainly are some Talented people out there who no one ever hears about… it would be good if this Man you did the Class with was on the Net and people got to know about him.

Regards,

Cliff.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

That class really raised my awareness of what makes a quality segmented piece. I've since seen errors in pieces by guys who publish DVDs and write books on the subject, things I would never have noticed before. If you can find a local turning club or woodworking club, it's very much worth the membership as there are people out there who are every bit as talented as the well known names but never seek fame.


----------



## Cliff (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks Rick! I agree. It was only after poking about on the Wood Working Sites on the Net that I heard of Segmented Turning. Same with inside out Turning. I had no idea these methods existed. 
A couple of years back I did a Novice Course in Wood Turning and it gave me the urge to buy a Lathe.

Cliff.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Segminted bowl are very nice, look forward to seeing your projects


----------



## Cliff (Sep 6, 2013)

Thank you Norman.

Regards,

Cliff.


----------

